# DIY Plywood Stands



## datsunissan28 (Sep 27, 2013)

I used 1/2" EMT to create hangers for my lights. I picked up 10 or 12 10' pieces for less than $15. The tool for bending the tubing was very easy to use and I could afford to make a few mistakes.




I used single 1/2" EMT hangers to attach them. I used 2 hangers on each side and attached the hangers with nut and bolt so I could adjust the height in the future.


----------



## datsunissan28 (Sep 27, 2013)

Here is another stand I built with 1/2" plywood and 3/4" face frames. Face frames are a lot easier to line up and will match most of what you see in the United States for cabinets. This stand originally was designed for a single 20 gallon with a land area for a semi aquatic Asian box turtle. It now holds two 20 gallon longs with no difficulty.







I did not use a stain on this. Just a clear finish.


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

Very cool and nicely done stand roud:

Only thing I´d change are the light hangers, they look out of place and imho ruin the clean look you have worked so hard for.


----------



## KribsDirect (Nov 15, 2013)

Awesome work! Overall, what would you say was your total investment in time/money?


----------



## NYCaqua (Dec 26, 2013)

I have always wanted to do this. The attention to detail is amazing.


----------



## datsunissan28 (Sep 27, 2013)

> Very cool and nicely done stand
> 
> Only thing I´d change are the light hangers, they look out of place and imho ruin the clean look you have worked so hard for.


I don't think they look right with the current light fixtures either. The upper or back tank has a double 36" T5 fixture and the lower or front tank has a double 36" T5HO fixture. I plan on switching over to a nice thin LED fixture in the future. I would switch over to Current Freshwater Satellite Plus, but I'm holding out for their new planted fixtures. I'm hoping this fixture will be thin enough I can lower the front light to be even with the bottom of the top tank.



> Awesome work! Overall, what would you say was your total investment in time/money?


I don't want to think how much I've spent on tools, but I've purchased them over a period of ten years plus I've used them some side projects I was paid for and I purchased a foreclosure that saved me several thousand dollars. 

The materials for the building two of the stands like the first including plywood, edge banding, hardware, finishing and disposables came out to around $300 - $320. But the other stand I am currently building has two full extension ball bearing drawer slides. If it I cut out all the interior pieces I could have made three stands out of the four sheets of plywood.

Hours spent? I built this first stand over a period of two or three weeks and probably spent 20 hours spread out over this time. I also work 45-50 hours a week and in grad school, but I am doing most of this during a break between semesters.


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

Nice work. The ADA-style stands don't really appeal to me personally, but they are a pretty clean design, and take a bit of skill and effort to make.

I recently used the kreg system for some project, and really liked it, enough that I bought the simple kit. It's really useful, both for having the screws hidden, and also for getting screws in some hard to access joints.

Your work looks great. But I also feel the conduit bolted on the side looks a bit incongruent. Maybe if it was coming from behind the stand it might not look so out of place? or if you could hang some cables from the ceiling or something?

Nice work, and some nice tips/pointers. thanks.


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

I agree that the 2x4 stands are seriously over built, but it provides a peace of mind for those hobbyists that aren't familiar with wood products and construction techniques. 
A lot of folks with little to no building experience couldn't fathom the idea that a simple plywood build could hold a lot of weight. Said stands also requires fewer specialized tools. You can build a 2x4 stand with a hand saw w/miter box and a drill or screw gun. Its also significantly cheaper to build than using 3/4" finish ply.

That being said, your stands are very nice and classy. Nice, simple and very effective. Beautiful work.


----------



## Deano85 (Nov 14, 2011)

Nice work, you sir have skill. I think it would look nicer if the lights were hung from the ceiling.


----------



## datsunissan28 (Sep 27, 2013)

Deano85 said:


> Nice work, you sir have skill. I think it would look nicer if the lights were hung from the ceiling.


The ceiling is sloped right there and while it looks nice and level it really isn't. Putting four points in the ceiling really shows how off it is. Plus I wouldn't be surprised if we sell this house in the next four or five years and I hate to patch a knock down textured ceiling. 

One of the main reasons I went this style is to match the Natural Aquario stainless steel filter pipes that should be arriving within the week.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

I think there is more room for error w/ a 2x4 stand as well. 

But I do agree that a lot of folk really underestimate the strength of plywood and glued joints. I have a panel saw in my garage that I need to pick up a nice plywood blade for. I'd love to start building out some plywood stands for sale.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Pocket hole technology is great. You are never going into end grain. Angled cabinets are a lot easier to build using them and it's a great way for a novice to get a strong cabinet built without specialized tools. I've had the Kreg myself for a few years. Got it at a wood show with the corresponding "Show Special". But like every other system it does have its limitations. Personally I fond it difficult to keep the face frames perfectly aligned. I've even talked to the "experts" at the shows and they admit to the same problem in some cases. In my personal cabinet making I use a variety of joints. It just depends on what I will use it for. Many times for face frames I like to use dowels. The only thing you need are dowel centers, a drill, dowels and glue. It too is a strong joint. 
For my carcass I am now using a tongue and dado joint. I find that it helps line up less than straight plywood. Plus it is self squaring. Add to that you can literally pick up the cabinet as a dry fit without clamps if done right. Mixing solid wood and plywood (which is thinner) is never an issue with this method.

Even though I can break down 4 x 8 plywood by myself on my radial arm I find it much easier to do it as you are. Using a good, quality blade on a circ saw and using a straight edge clamp. Done right it's as accurate as doing it on my radial. A quality blade on a circ saw will give you a good glue surface.
You've got a nice cabinet. Just think you've got about 2/3rds more screws than you need.


----------



## Aqguy (Oct 30, 2013)

Master Carpenter beautiful work want to hang out at my house for a week , my carpentry skills don't compare.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

datsunissan28 said:


> I constantly see the overbuilt and in my opinion ugly 2x4 stands. The amount of lumber used in these stands amaze me. I understand a lot more tools and skill are required for a decent plywood stand, but I'd be willing to bet my stands are just as strong if not more stable than most 2x4 stands as they will not warp.


Not everyone can or wants to shell out the amount of cash necessary for a maple etc plywood stand. Especially as you get into larger sizes, like 6-8 ft long aquariums, the savings by going with 2x4's can be significant.

And I disagree that a lot more tools and skill are required for one over the other, especially when striving for equally decent results. Of course you can build a superugly 2x4 stand with a handsaw and a screwdriver, but for a nice stand, you still need some basic tools and skills, no matter what lumber is used.


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

Wasserpest said:


> Of course you can build a superugly 2x4 stand with a handsaw and a screwdriver, but for a nice stand, you still need some basic tools and skills, no matter what lumber is used.



This. 

my first stands were built in college using 2x4s and 4x4s I salvaged from some of the on-campus construction projects. Cut them up with one of those cheap miter-box handsaws, and screwed them together with a leatherman (that was definitely the worst part).

Anyways, I don't want to sound like I'm ragging on the OP, those stands are beautiful, and I think it's quite clear that a lot of skill went into them.

I do think 2x4s work better for certain situations/personality types. I also favor them since I can buy several, put them on my shoulder and walk a few miles to transport them. I haven't tried it yet, and while I'm sure I could transport a piece of plywood, I think it would probably be more stress then what it's worth (no truck/car for me, just a (not currently operating) motorcycle).

I'd even go so far as to say that a plywood stand will actually be sturdier then a simple 2x4 stand. Granted, you might not be able to stack as many trucks on top of it, but just by using sheets of plywood, the structure is inherently resistant to twisting/racking/etc.


----------



## larams67 (Jan 24, 2006)

I used 2 x 4's skinned with 1/4" birch plywood. It's probably over built but I sleep easy at night.


----------



## Highlander (Jul 27, 2012)

Just curious how much weight one of these could hold. I understand that the more vertical sheets will add to the strength but say this is just simple shape like a rectangular prism. I wouldn't mind building one or two like this for my new builds. I am getting a Mr Aqua 48g and a DSA 65g.


----------



## datsunissan28 (Sep 27, 2013)

The stand I am currently building is for a 48 gallon Mr Aqua and the first design with 3/4 ply is more than strong enough. 

Is the 65 gallon the same footprint, just 24" tall? Adding a center piece dividing the stand would add the piece of mind some may want.


----------



## Highlander (Jul 27, 2012)

Do you mind sending me pics of the 48g build? The 65g has a 36x20 footprint. I like this much more than a bulky 2x4 build. My first build was for a 56g tall and I used 4 by's. It was ridiculous. Lol


----------



## datsunissan28 (Sep 27, 2013)

I definitely can. It will look very similar to the first stand except without the box to tier the upper 12 gallon long. The interior of the stand will have full extension drawers. 

You can see the plans in my tank journal. 
Let me know if there are any specific pictures or measurements you want.


----------



## Highlander (Jul 27, 2012)

Cool. Thanks.


----------



## flight50 (Apr 17, 2012)

You have some very nice wood working skills there. Stands look very professional. I am not a pro by any means but I do enjoy diy projects. I can't afford what you paid for your stands though. The two stands I just built cost about the same as your but I have alot more real estate being covered. $300+ for a one or two tanker, would kill my wallet, lol.


----------



## datsunissan28 (Sep 27, 2013)

flight50 said:


> You have some very nice wood working skills there. Stands look very professional. I am not a pro by any means but I do enjoy diy projects. I can't afford what you paid for your stands though. The two stands I just built cost about the same as your but I have alot more real estate being covered. $300+ for a one or two tanker, would kill my wallet, lol.


It ends up being $300 for three tanks and if I chose not to add all the drawers in the most recent I could have made another stand. 

It is definitely more expensive, but these get the approval of my wife and matches much of our other furniture. 

One thing for someone less experienced is that mistakes are much more costly. So make sure you really plan and measure everything carefully.


----------



## Aqguy (Oct 30, 2013)

I just built a 2+4/6 stand for my 100g sided it with oak paneling & trim easy $300 diy to save money that didn't happen, but its built to my specs not some pine stand from the lfs that looked weak.


----------



## nerdariostomp (Aug 23, 2012)

Looks great as always Dustin. I have always liked the simplicity of a notched 2x4 rack for the fish room, but I agree. When it comes time to bring the hobby into the main areas of the house, you want to make it look nice.


----------

